# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  opinen sobre los magos

## Marcos Ruiz

no se si este tema habrá salido ya... quiero que opinen sobre todos los mago famosos que se les ocurran; que opinan de tamariz, de jorge blass, david copperfield, david blaine...(tengo intriga de saber q opinan de cris angel)

----------


## rochester

De Tamariz, no se puede opinar , pues es un Maestro, y esta situado entre los grandes de la magia no solo de España sino del Mundo.

Jorge Blass es ahora mismo el Mago mas completo de nuestro pais, alguien que se nota que lo que hace lleva mucho trabajo anterior.

Con respecto a David Copperfield , habra a quien le guste mas y a quien le guste menos, pero el si es el mago mas famoso del mundo, el mejor pagado, y el que mas actuaciones hace al año , por algo sera.

A mi personalmente , no me gusta mucho David blaine, pero gracias a el mucha gente se ha puesto a hacer magia y la ha sabido hacer mas cercana a la gente de la calle.

Criss Angels es pareceido a David Blaine pero con una diferencia importante, la magia de cerca que hace es buena, los numeros de ilusiones en la calle son de magia ( y no como David Blaine que se sube a un palo) y ademas los numeros que tiene de escenario son espectaculares.

Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Lo ratifico.

Con la puntualización de que a mi David Blaine me gusta menos aún que a Rochester.

----------


## rochester

Yo contesté solamente acerca de los magos que se preguntaba.

Hay muchos magos completos en España pero , si tienen menos marketing que Jorge Blass, ... no son tan completos como el.

Un saludo

----------


## davidmagic

Lo ratifico también. Pero con dos puntualizaciones:
1. David Blaine me gusta "Menos" que a Armand, a Ignoto y a Rochester.
2. David Copperfield me gusta "Más" que a Armand, a Ignoto y a Rochester.

 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 

Saludos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ya puestos ratifico todo lo anterior, pero con  3 puntualizaciones:

1.- David Blaine a mi me gusta menos que nadie, así que ya no lo podeis mejorar ale.

2.-Criss Angel si me gusta, y en general la magia bizarra también. Ya se que es un poco gore, pero debe ser que desde que vi la matanza de texas con 7 o 8 años pues soy un poquillo bizarro jeje.

3.- David Blaine me gusta aún menos que a Eidanyoson. Ni os cuento...  :Smile1:

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

puse esos magos, por poner algunos, podeis opinar sobre los que querais. por cierto: ¿soy el unico al que le gusta david blaine por lo que veo? :(

----------


## miguelajo

David Blaine? Ese quién es?
Pero no estamos hablando de magos?

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

¿cuando se le considera a una persona mago?

----------


## ignoto

Hacen falta cuatro requisitos:
1º - No llamarse David Blaine.
2º, 3º y 4º - No importan.

----------


## NRS

Yo sólo puedo opinar de lo que he visto de magos en televisión y vídeos, porque en directo no he podido ver por ahora a magos de esta calidad. 
Respecto a Tamariz, me encanta, lo considero muy original en la presentación y qué decir de su técnica y aportaciones teórico-prácticas al ilusionismo en general y la cartomagia en particular. 
Pepe Carroll también me encantaba, sobre todo su presentación y su peculiar estilo de humor, además del giro que hacía con las cartas, que siempre he querido aprenderlo. 
Las rutinas de tahurismo de Tamariz y Carrol simplemente inmejorables. 
David Copperfield me parece fantástico, considero que ha elevado las grandes ilusiones y otras ramas de la magia a una calidad increíble. Cuando lo he visto hacer juegos de cartomagia o _close-up_ me ha gustado igual o casi más que con sus grandes ilusiones. 
David Blaine a mí también me gusta, aunque no haga sólo magia (como hacer equilibrios a grandes alturas y cosas de esas) pero es verdad que no es para tanto. 
Criss Angel me parece algo rarísimo pero me ha gustado muchísimo desde que lo he visto: su juego de la moneda que se come y que se saca del brazo con un bisturí es genial a la par que asquerosísimo. Y el de subir por las paredes me ha dejado atontado. 
Y voy a acabar con René Lavand, para mí es que es inolvidable y admirable desde que lo vi por primera vez en el mítico _Tantatachán_ de Tamariz: su forma de hablar, las técnicas a una mano, esa presentación... insuperable. 
Andrés.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Hacen falta cuatro requisitos:
> 1º - No llamarse David Blaine.
> 2º, 3º y 4º - No importan.



http://images.google.es/images?q=tbn...ix/mano_ok.jpg

----------


## teje00

Sobre Tamariz, digo TAMARIZ, no puedo decir nada. Un maestro en todos los sentidos.

René Lavand...un poeta con las cartas en la mano. Presenta tan bien que el resto no importaría (si no fuera porque tiene una técnica depuradísima y cuidadísima misdirection)

Fred Kaps. Desde que le ví un efecto con un salero no puedo quitármelo de la cabeza. De lo mejor que he visto en escena.

Vernon. Completísimo, técnica y psicológicamente...que coño el PROFESOR. Y para colmo puso a Tamariz donde le corresponde ("Nunca me han engañado tan bien como lo hizo Tamariz")

Y para terminar Ascanio. A este no le pongo con mayúsculas porque no le hace falta. Junto a Tamariz y Vernon, lo mejor de la cartomagia y de la magia en general. Sus aportaciones teórico-filosóficas son inigualables. Si no has leído el volúmen I de Ascanio, no serás todo lo buen mago que podrías llegar a ser. EL MEJOR

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

ahora que he visto videos de rene lavand, al cual no conocia, he de darle toda la razon a teje00, lavand es "un poeta con las cartas en la mano"

----------


## ExTrEm0

yo tambien me uno al grupo "Odiamos a Blaine" :D 

Tamariz es muy bueno, lo que yo creo que a veces hace las cosas muy descaradas, o sea, cuando hace algun juego de cartomagia enseguida se guarda las cartas. Pero en general es muy bueno.

A mi Jorge Blass me encanta y no encuentro videos suyos por ninguna parte, pero bueno. 

Copperfield... Mmmmmmmmmmm yo tambien quiero sus manos :D es demasiado bueno pero eso de volar........

Yo de magos no se muchos nombres pero yo creo que todos los magos son buenos si se lo curran.

----------


## =]

yo como newbie que soy digo

criss angel es muy impresionante con sus grandes ilusiones (no lo vi hacer trucos mas simples)

tamariz no se , no lo vi ununka (si alguien me manda un video no me enoojo  :Lol:  )

copperfield es el mago mas famoso y sus trucos grandes son impresionantes 

blaine : en EEUU es uno de los magos  mas famosos , o el mas famoso ,del momento , por algo sera....

----------


## powerchisper

A los que les guste la cartomagia , pàra mi esta claro... Tamariz.
Para la manipulacion artistica de cartas ( y de todo ) Jeff McBride.
Para la manipulacion mas completa en mesa de las cartas , Daryl
Hay que tener tambien a Steve Fearson en cuenta , creo que el hizo numeros de Copperfield como el del Láser ( si alguien sabe el secreto de esa ilkusion me lo cuente por privado )

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

cierto es lo que se ha comentado mas mensajes mas arriba: ¿¿no hay videos de jorge blass?? aparte del promo de su web??

----------


## Dramagic

Magicamente hablando, Tamariz es Dios. Lástima que sólo se le conozca por las cartas....porque sabe de TODO.

----------


## rolando

En el top, Tamariz
en el bottom, Blaine.

(en el medio mucha gente con talento)


PD: Lo de Blaine en el bottom, no es porque no sea bueno... yo no sé hacer aparecer cartas dentro de mi boca... Es por su actitud, por los trucos de cámara y esas cosa. Vamos, que es un fantasma!

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Que diferencias observais (_algo de leña ....._) entre David Copperfield, David Blaine, y Criss Angel (... _al fuego_). Y cual de los tres os gusta mas?, bueno, mejor dicho, cual de los dos impares, jeje.

Vi el otro dia el video que se comento en el foro de la moneda firmada que le baja por el brazo (criss angel) y ufffffffff, jejeje.

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

He visto que hablan mucho de Tamariz, Copperfield, Blaine, Blass, pero creo que se están olvidando de dos de los mas grandes magos, por un lado Jeff McBride y por otro René Lavand; yo creo que éstos dos son mejores magos que todos esos que nombraron anteriormente ¿no creen? Un saludo !!!!!

----------


## ignoto

Lance Burton, Juliana Chen, Pepe Carroll, Migue, Henry Evans, Norbert Férré, Michel Ammar, Daryl Martínez...
¿Sigo?

Siempre se habla de los mismos magos porque se miran los mismos vídeos.

Lamentablemente, los que están en la mula.

Existe mucha magia por ahí, señores. Y, si. Es preciso rascarse el bolsillo.

----------


## iñaki

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Ignoto,solo nos acordamos de los que vemos mas a menudo en los videos,pero,hay vida despues del emule.
  Un saludo

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

tamariz: aparte de hacer trucos buenismos y ser uno de los mejores magos, aparte sabe hacer reir al publico.

copperfield: es el q hace los trucos mas impresionantes, pero prefiero a otros

blaine: me gustan muchos sus trucos y sus habilidades, aunque a muchos de vosotros no os guste.

criss angel: magia increible a la par q asquerosa (mola)

jorge blass: llegar donde ha llegado con su poca edad es todo un merito, dentro de unos años será el mejor

jeff MCbride: increible manipulacion con cartas

Marcos Ruiz: el mejor mago del mundo.  :Wink:

----------


## powerchisper

Perdona si no viene mucho a cuento , pero ¿ sabeis si Juliana Chen tiene algo publicado sobre cartas ? es que tengop entendido que es una excelente maniopuladopra y sin embargo nunca la he podido ver en accion

gracias

----------


## cor3

odio a David Blaine?
pues para mi es un ilusionista igual que todos.
tendrá sus cosas buenas y sus cosas malas pero tampoco es para decir "lo odiamos.."

 y apuesto lo que sea que todos vosotros los que lo critican, aséis algún juego que le habéis visto a el.. o no ? entonces si lo odias tanto por que realizas sus juegos. o es que a ti te salen mejor ¿¿…??

 y sobre criss angel sin duda un mago diferente un mago original.

----------


## florencio

Para grandes ilusiones David Copperfield es el que más sorprende, puede ser por la cantidad de dinero que hay en sus trucos, o por otra cosa, pero la realidad es que hay pocos que atraigan tanto público y que sorprendan tanto como él. 

De tamariz no digo nada porque sobran las palabras. Simplemente magnífico.

Un saludo.

----------


## Rubén

para mi en cuanto a magia de cerca el mejor es tamariz, me encanta, sobre todo su forma de presentar y desasrrollar los juegos y en cuanto a magia de escenario pues podria destacar copperfield

----------


## zhoraida

uff criss angel... me enamore desde que le vi!!! en cuanto a magia de cerca, de calle la verdad es que el chico (u hombre) tiene mucho poder con el publico. Me encanta su actitud y su forma de ser a la hora de hacer magia (no conozco  nada mas de el)
Sus espectaculos en el escenario son increibles, oscuros, romanticos, la estetica me encanta y las historias que nos cuenta llevan un mensaje. Son espectaculos a lo grande y he de decir que cada dia me sorprende mas.... Es mi hombre definitivamente!! je je je

----------


## ARENA

A mi me gusta mucho la magia que se desarolla muy lentamente,
 por lo cual me gusta David Copperfield en magia de escenario y Brad Christian en magia de cerca ( Se que algunos piensan que tecnicamente no es muy bueno ) pero tiene la gracia de darle espectacularidad a juegos muy sencillos.

----------


## cor3

sin duda criss Angel es un mago exelente
aqui dejo su pagina web

criss Angel

------/------

Recomandado..!



Hecho en Japón - Made in Japan - Criss Angel


------/------




Mindfreak - Criss Angel

------/------




Supernatural - Criss Angel

----------


## Samuel magic

Para mí los mejores magos son: michael ammar, tamariz, vernon, ascanio, arnaud chevrier, jeff mc bride, lennart green. me gustan ellos porque son y fueron muy buenos cartomagos y manipuladores.
 :Wink:

----------


## rulzgz

En general cualquier mago modesto, afable y con ganas de aprender y sorprender al público merece mis respetos y alabanzas.

Me parece tan digno de elogio los monumentales trucos de copperfield, las maravillosas tecnicas de tamariz, la imaginacion de criss angel, etc... como el doble lift que hace un chaval de 15 años con su primera bycicle canuto en mano. Para mí tiene el mismo mérito (igual porque soy de estos últimos).

Otra cosa bien distinta es magos que tienen bien poco de modestos, que rezuman pedantería, que se adueñan de trucos ajenos como propios, que tienen un buen puñado de buenos magos detrás trabajando en la sombra, etc... Y pese a no ser un mal manipulador, David Blaine cumple todos estos requisitos.

Todo esto a mi parecer  :Smile1:

----------


## Shargon

Ami tamariz me encanta, como mago, pero me gusta mucho mas la magia de criss angel, luego david copeerfield, y blaine, era mi idolo, asta k me entere de q con ayuda de mi ermano y su PIV podia hacer lo mismo que el...en fin me decepcionó muchisimo la verda... es mas aora cuando veo un video ESPECTACULAR, y no cozco el secreto (como david coperfield, o criss angel subiendo por una pared) pienso q lo hacen como Blaine, aunque espero que no sea asi claro esta... pero a lo que vamos

en primera posición : CRISS ANGEL (me encanta la magia de cerca)
seguido de Copperfield, ... me encanta despues de la de cerca, las grandes ilusiones
y tercero,... Tamariz,... me encantaria ponerle en un pedestal, pero siempre me impacta mas una levitación o vuelo tipo Criss o David que la cartomagia, soy amante de las levitaciones.. :P

----------


## RNST

> asta k me entere de q con ayuda de mi ermano y su PIV podia hacer lo mismo que el...en fin me decepcionó muchisimo la verda...


Que es eso del PIV??

El Precio Interior Vruto?

----------


## magovari

Luis de Matos, Juliana Chen, Norbert Ferre, Vallarino, Lance Burton, Ciryl Takayama, Daryl...
        ¡¡Buscar otros que no sean los 3 de siempre!!

----------


## KOTKIN

Criss angel seguro que va a ser genial con su espectáculo fijo que presentará en las Vegas este verano, mezclado con del circo del sol...

----------


## azegarra

Bueno, no he tenido oportunidad de ver a muchos magos en vivo, pero de lo que he visto en videos

No puedo creer que nadie ponga a CARDINI, es mi ídolo, para mi es lo mejor que he visto.

Fred Kaps, un fuera de serie, una maravilla.

Rene Lavand, No me canso de ver su "historia de un jugador"

De los solicitados:

Tamariz, no me gustan mucho los gritos, pero tiene una tecnica brillante

Copperfield, extraordinario, aunque quiza con todos esos millones..., bueno su mejor truco ha sido hacer esoso millones.

David Blaine, Creo que independientemente de su estilo soso, y algunas otras cosas, pienso que ha motivado a muchisima gente para hacer magia de cerca. Como mago, no se porque no le gusta a nadie por aqui, quiza sea porque tiene mucho nivel ( me refiero a los ususarios que lo critican). A mi ma falta muchisimo para odiarlo, o para considerarlo un mago mediocre.

Criss Angel, Estafador profesional. A este si no lo consideraria un mago honesto (aunque todos son mentirosos), pero el manejar a la gente para que ponga cara de asombro, no se. No me gusta, y lo mas triste que de vez en cuando (al menos he visto un par de veces, solo habre visto 5 programas), destripa efectos clásicos, para luego hacer un efecto con compinches, dejando en ridiculo el efecto original.

Jorge Blass, He visto un video en youtube en el cual hace manipoulacion de cartas, lo he vuelto a buscar y no lo encuentro, alguien podria colocar el link?. Y por cierto, muy limpio, muy bueno.

Saludines

----------


## KOTKIN

Hola azegarra,

Da igual la razón por la cual uno sea bueno , que mas da que sea por  tener millones que por lo que sea... Como sabes, lo importante es ser bueno. Aunque... Copperfield también ha hecho magia de cerca, de echo así empezó y tiene talento y el talento no se paga, y en las grandes ilusiones la buena puesta en escena tampoco se paga, y la fuerza de voluntad para conseguir algo tampoco se paga, y otras cosas tampoco se pagan...

El numero de manipulacion de cartas de Jorge Blass en youtube, lo puedes ver si pones en youtube: CARTAS POR DOQUIER. Ok?

Te recomiendo tambien que pongas en youtube: Jeff Mcbride On Worlds Greatest Magic     y verás un número de manipulacionde cartas de Jeff Mcbride fantástico, realmente Mcbride tiene IMPECABILIDAD de movimientos, además probablemente Jorge Blass aprendiera de él. 

Saludos

----------


## azegarra

Hola KOTKIN
de acuerdo, COpperfield es un garndasazo, lo de los millones era una broma.
Gracias por el dato de Jorge Blass. voy a verlo
De Mcbride, no te puedo decir, porque no me gusta su forma de actuar (es cuestion de gustos), indudablemente que su tecnica es la mejor de las mejores.

Saludines

----------


## eidanyoson

Azegarra, si te gusta Cardini(te alabo el gusto jejejjee) debes ver a Frakson, Kaps, Pollock...


 Busca en Youtube "heros of Magic" y disfruta  :D

----------


## zdan

Por supuesto: Tamariz, Fred Kaps y Cardini, junto con René Lavand y Pepe Carroll son para mí los mejores.Ah! y Slydini no está nada mal...
De verdad, Tamariz es un auténtico genio.

David Copperfield, me cae bien y me gusta el montaje que hace y lo que transmite.

David Blaine me parece un jeta y no gusta.

Y Criss Angel..., aunque en contra de la opinión generalizada en este foro, me gusta tan poco como David Blaine y, encima, me parece asqueroso.

Bueno, no... Criss Angel me gusta aún menos que David Blaine.

Y, por cierto, en "llutuve" hay un montón de vídeos de magos antiguos como Cardini, Fred Kaps, Harry BlackStone Sr, Slydini,... una maravilla

----------


## Mago Gon

Mis preferidos son Tommy Wonder y Paul Daniels ( me emocioné con su rutina de chop cup  :( ) y por supuesto...Tamariz (EL MAESTRO)y Jandro ( que me rio mucho con el)

----------


## Anamaga

Hola, para mi el mejor mago és Richard Turner, que más que juegos de magia realiza técnicas, que por si solas parecen juegos, y se le suma la ceguera casi total que le acompaña desde pequeño. Me encanta su lentitud y claridad, en la cual pareces controlarlo todo, y en realidad, es él el que lo controla por ti.
Por otro lado, René Lavand con sus historias y su mundo mágico en el breve espacio de una mano es otro mago de los insuperables en técnica y missdirección. 
Juan Tamariz, uno de los mejores, por mis gustos, me gusta tal y como es, con todos sus detalles y comentarios, todos sus juegos inexplicables, e incluso los que conozco pero no le veo nada. 
David Copperfield, tan bueno en cartomagia como en grandes ilusiones, increíble en muchos casos, cada vez que le veo me da qué pensar.
No me olvido de Slydini, Arturo de Ascanio, Faustino Palmero, Pepe Carrol,Fred Kaps, Vernon, grandes clásicos de la magia cuya huella que dejaron será imposible de borrar.
Y los más jóvenes, Jorge Blass, un ídolo como mago, Jadro de lo más divertido, Luis Piedrahita cuya claridad en sus juegos me parece infinita, Miguel Angel Gea, insuperable con sus monedas de cobre y plata...
Tampoco me olvido de Lennart Green y Dani Daortiz, por su forma de controlar las cartas, siempre cada carta en su sitio, en el caso de daortiz, o siempre controlando las cartas que importan en el caso de Lennart. Y Jeff McBride, cuya magia de escenario no me entusiasma, pero su manipulación con todo tipo de objetos me fascina, sobretodo por todo el trabajo que cuesta conseguirlo.
He de reconocer que ni David Blaine, ni Criss Angel me gustan demasiado. Quizás tampoco los he visto como quisiera o con la claridad que a mi me gusta.
Creo que no me olvido de ninguno ( de magos famosos que conozca), jeje.
Muchos besos  :Lol:

----------


## rafa cama

> y apuesto lo que sea que todos vosotros los que lo critican, aséis algún juego que le habéis visto a el.. o no ?


No.

Voy a mencionar sólo a magos que he visto en directo, y que me parecen excepcionales:

Juan Tamariz (el Maestro)
Jorge Blass
Miguel Angel Gea
Alberto de Figueiredo
Alejandro Furdnajiev (o similar)
Ricardo Rodríguez
Miguel Gómez
Mago Migue

y un largo etcétera...

----------


## shark

> Hola, para mi el mejor mago és Richard Turner, que más que juegos de magia realiza técnicas, que por si solas parecen juegos, y se le suma la ceguera casi total que le acompaña desde pequeño. Me encanta su lentitud y claridad, en la cual pareces controlarlo todo, y en realidad, es él el que lo controla por ti.


Pues con todos los respetos, el señor Turner no hace magia , es un "mecanico"; así se presenta y el mismo lo dice, no hay magia por ningun lado.

Eso no quiere decir que no sea una birgueria ver lo que hace y que lo haga excepcionalmente bien . Pero mago mago, para mi no.

----------


## Anamaga

Tengo que reconocer que a Richard Turner solo le vi una vez en directo, y me gustó ya que al fin y al cabo ofrece medios para que los demás realicen efectos, para mi si tiene algo de mago. Cada uno tiene su opinión. También tengo amigos que opinan como shark y lo respeto. 
Besos

----------


## leonard

René Lavand hace con una mano lo que todos hacen con 2...y apenás les alcanza asi y todo!!!!

PD: aqui en rosario, argentina, hace poco presencié el show de un amigo mio.....y al terminar el espectaculo, había gente española viendonos...para sorpresa nuestra.....tanto ellos como el demás publico , ninguno, pero NINGUNO conocía a Tamariz al nombrarselo nosotros.....

vaya a sabae runo

----------


## joweme

Para mi gusto sin duda alguna mi favorito es el gran LANCE BURTON otro gan mago es el conocido RENNE LAVAND 8-)

----------


## Inventorv

A mí me da la sensación que Juan Tamariz y Fred Kaps tienen algo en común. Ambos son personajes muy particulares, son grandes actores además de magos geniales.
Personalmente admiro la teoría mágica de Tamariz y aún no puedo creer lo que hace Kaps manipulando cartas.
La rutina del FISM de Kaps es muy buena, incluye salero.
La de Tamariz del 73 es simplemente impresionante, uno piensa que terminó a los 3 minutos y sigue, a los 5 y sigue... Al final hay comodines por todas partes.... ¡Por DIOS!

----------

